# Cavs vs Bulls - 7PM EST - March 6th TNT



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

_vs_







​
*Cleveland Cavaliers* 
_vs_
*Chicago Bulls*

*United Center*
Chicago, IL
Thursday, March 6th, 2008
7:00 pm EST


*Projected Starting 5*
*Cavaliers*:
*






PG - Delonte West







SG – Devin Brown







C – Zydrunas Ilgauskas







SF – Lebron James







PF – Ben Wallace​* 
*Bulls*:*







PG – Kirk Hinrich







SG – Larry Hughes







C – Joakim Noah







SF – Andres Nocioni







PF – Drew Gooden​*



> The Chicago Bulls don't have to think back far to remember just how lethal Cleveland's LeBron James can be.
> 
> James will be looking to build off one of the best performances of his career when his Cavaliers face the Bulls for the second time this week Thursday night at the United Center.
> 
> ...


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Cavs start off sloppy on the defensive board again


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Weak foul on Deng early, then they miss a kicked ball by Luol.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Andy is playing like **** lately. He must still be hurt


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

We look really sloppy early.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Thank god for Hughes' terrible fast break shots.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Ben Wallace complained about not getting enough shots in Chicago? You've got to be kidding me.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Devin Brown showing Hughes what a real slasher looks like.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Bron needs to quit fading on all his shots.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Bull****. Where was the foul?


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

We SUCK on the glass without Z. What the hell is going on?


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Damon should get heavy minutes. He's earned them.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Our bigs better wake up and start rebounding


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Brandname said:


> We SUCK on the glass without Z. What the hell is going on?


AV hasn't been AV since he came back. It's going to take some time for him to get to full strength I have a feeling. One of those ankle sprains that just doesn't go away for awhile


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Tough call on Delonte. I like his aggressiveness there


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Andy looks TERRIBLE


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Lebron loves those buzzer beater threes

What a TERRIBLE 1st qtr. Bulls outhustled us like crazy. Lebron and Co. trotting out like they can go through the motions and win :azdaja:


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Another crazy shot by Lebron.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Mike Brown: "I just try not to get in the way."

lol, Lebron's good and all, but you still gotta, you know, coach.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Nice shot by Wally off the screen there.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Wally hits the nice midrange jumper off the screen


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

WTF is wrong with our rebounding


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Well we're just going to lose if we can't grab a ****ing rebound. This is pathetic.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

10-3 on the offensive board in favor of Chicago???


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Nice play by DJ


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Our perimeter defense and rebounding has been crappy since the trade :azdaja:


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Nice post move by Joe Smith!

We should look to him more in the box


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Aaron Gray just got clowned badly by LBJ


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Man, do our bigs have no idea how to box out?

Nice shot by Wally there.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Holy **** Lebron


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Another 3 from LeBron.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

lol, Lebron's feeling it.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

LOL @ Hughes not giving the ball up on a 3 on 1 break


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Man Lebron's power dribble move is just so nasty to watch

That's vintage LBJ right there


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

:azdaja: Lebron stop with the sloppy turnovers!

Is his hand bothering him or something??


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Make up call, lol.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

We have not been closing out qtr's well lately


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Not sure about some of these calls tonight.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Come on Andy - you gotta finish that


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

STUPID foul by Devin. Jesus.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

We give up leads so quickly it's not even funny. Our guys get up and then just relax and get sloppy.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Like we all didn't know that was going to happen.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Sick hook shot by Lebron. The man is a beast


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Lebron can score at will on Chicago. Hopefully they start double teaming more aggressively and we can get the other guys going 

We need a 2nd scorer


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Lebron has been ridiculous lately...he's really developping into an incredible force. He was amazing last year and before, but it seems this year he's clearly taken it another level.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Sick hook shot by Lebron. The man is a beast


I love LeBron's hook shot. Too bad he doesn't do it more often.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Ahh, I remember that offensive foul.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Damn it Hinrich, hopefully LBJ's elbow is ok


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Anderson Varejao from France? I know they look alike, but really...


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Devin Brown making some stupid *** fouls


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Still giving up offensive rebs

Lebron has to hit the boards! Our bigs aren't getting the job done


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

WTF was that shot?!


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Chicago getting a couple of generous whistles tonight.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Bron needs to get back to taking it inside. Enough with these jumpers.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Andy got fouled there.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Cavs just sloppy. 

Lebron taking stupid shots, offense has been horrible all game


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I can't believe the new guys said our offense is so much more complicated that any other they've been in. 

Something's not working. Maybe it's taking them too long to learn it, but nobody is on the same page out there.


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

why the hell does Mike Brown keeps AV and Wallace together on the court for long streches? Watching either one posting up gives me headaches...


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

No energy or movement. 

Smelling a loss


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Lebron has to switch to his "distributor" mode now.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Hinrich must get all ball an awful lot.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

AV come on finish that


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

This is pathetic.

Kaboom? Really? Kevin Harlan, you're better than that.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

What the hell is Lebron doing? Hell, what is the whole team doing?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

WTF wallace finish that


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Get Wallace the **** out of there. Goddamn Mike Brown is a stupid ****ing moron.


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Bench Lebron, Mike Brown. He's taking us out of the game.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Why do we always play so horribly in 3rd qtrs???

Every damn game we suck in the 3rd and have to make these huge comebacks in the 4th


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

What is Brown doing with this lineup?

Play Brown and Jones


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Lebron's not the only one. Everyone is playing like **** tonight. Anderson is TERRIBLE.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

It's like we cant score for 10 straight possessions and Mike B. still trots out there AV/Ben Wallace duo


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Finally Smith and Jones


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> It's like we cant score for 10 straight possessions and Mike B. still trots out there AV/Ben Wallace duo


Niether can finish


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Honestly, Brown has to bench Lebron for the remainder of the game. Make a statement. 5 stupid *** shots in a row! How's that for ruining your team's chances?


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Finally. Maybe Wally can help us get out of this.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

We screwed up giving the Bulls confidence


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Why foul goober?


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

hendrix2430 said:


> Honestly, Brown has to bench Lebron for the remainder of the game. Make a statement. 5 stupid *** shots in a row! How's that for ruining your team's chances?


Honestly though, who else is going to score? AV? Ben Wallace? 

Mike Brown left a lineup in too long. A lineup that was destined to fail against any team capable of making halftime adjustments. Lebron took bad shots, but he was the only guy who could do a damn thing out there.


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

what's frustrating is that we have so much potential, but we're playing at 50%, if that.


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

good foul


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Defense is terrible


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

We'll win this game if we start rebounding. Geez. Getting our butts kicked on the glass tonight.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

We really need Boobie and Z back ASAP. Wallace should only be 2o minutes a game and Boobie is just boobie


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

rebounding is an issue right now. We need Z. Hopefully these last couple shots get Lebron going again. Go cavs


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Well lets see if the Cavs can string together a good stretch to end the qtr


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Brandname said:


> I can't believe the new guys said our offense is so much more complicated that any other they've been in.


We've read before remember that Brown runs the most complicated offense in the NBA. And that's partially why our offense is anemiac at times. Our plays take too long. And involve too many parts.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Bulls just outplaying us. Have been all night


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Wally not really getting it done...


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Lol, just pathetic


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Freakin A we let Gordon go off now


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Lebron has O assists. That says it all.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

What a terrible effort. 

Back to back yeah but this is pathetic.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

hendrix2430 said:


> Lebron has O assists. That says it all.


Part of it is the Bulls are defending him 1 on 1


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

hendrix2430 said:


> Lebron has O assists. That says it all.


Yeah don't know what's up with that. Though nobody has been making shots except for Lebron. Varejao has sucked since coming back from his injury. His timing is completely off and he doesn't have any of the offense he had before the injury.


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Lebron is not trusting Wally yet. It's pretty evident. I was hoping he'd try and catch either Wally or D Jones in a corner there.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

We're being outboarded by 12: that's crazy

AV is still hurt: I haven't seen him play this crappy ever. Z's boards and play with Lebron is also missed. None of the new guys look comfortable with Lebron certainly not like Z


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

futuristxen said:


> His timing is completely off and he doesn't have any of the offense he had before the injury.


Understatement of the century. I can't remember the last game AV has made a difference out there. Put in Dan Gadzuric and it's the same story.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Brown needs more minutes


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Wally should be on Deng not Brown


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Need some stops!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> Brown needs more minutes


He's getting killed on defense


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

We're not going to win w/o D


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Blah we had the Bulls on their heels a little bit

It's gonna be tough to close a 14pt gap


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Bring in the D Leaguers! :clap2:


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

I like the AV/Smith duo


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

BIG shot by DJ! 

Need the 4pt play


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

That 4 point play helped out some.


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

D Jones! Come on guys, let's play some D now.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

God damn it Wally - momentum killer

Stupid


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Alright man we need a stop here after the time out

Can't let the Bulls off the hook. Get the lead down to 4-6pts and they will choke


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Sasha would be helpful in this game: he can D up Deng, Noc, or Gordon


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Wish we had Sasha to put on Deng. Defensively, we have to be agressive on the perimeter until the end. Gordon and Deng need to be contained until the end. Do not allow the easy 3 ball!


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

****!


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Blah Smith missed a wide open shot


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Thats game. We can't make our usual comebacks because we can't get any damn stops

This would really be a pathetic loss


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

We're just not into it tonight. Deng has been killing us all night. Lebron should guard him and Wallace hard foul him. :biggrin:


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> This would really be a pathetic loss


Indeed, IMO one of the worst games in a while, actually.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Wally sucks


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Cavs giving up. Embarassing effort tonight by our team.


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Ben Gordon, what a chucker.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> Wally sucks


I'm starting to agree. He is just shooting terribly and doesn't seem to know where to be on either side of the floor.

He has missed alot of practice time with his wife situation though


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

That Wally offensive foul killed us.

We had the lead down to 8, Lebron with the ball and momentum and then Wally gets called for an offensive foul.


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

AV with 11 shot attempts? This should never happen, EVER!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Embarassing


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Well there's the white flag - LBJ sitting down


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

lucky *** shots by the bulls.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Should be fun getting ripped on TNT.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Wally another miss.

CLE really is the city where shooters go to die


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Eeesh. We just got our butts kicked. No effort tonight. Nobody was hitting anything except for Lebron and Devin Brown. We really need to get healthy so some of these guys can get in their proper roles.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> That Wally offensive foul killed us.
> 
> We had the lead down to 8, Lebron with the ball and momentum and then Wally gets called for an offensive foul.


That was followed by Smith blowing an easy shot where Lebron set him up perfectly. Off the rebound Nocioni got an easy fastbreak layup and that was it.

I'm not too worried about this team as we'll be a lot better with Z, Boobie, and Sasha. I'm just worried that we're running out of time with these injuries to figure out sets/rotations/etc


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> That was followed by Smith blowing an easy shot where Lebron set him up perfectly. Off the rebound Nocioni got an easy fastbreak layup and that was it.
> 
> I'm not too worried about this team as we'll be a lot better with Z, Boobie, and Sasha. I'm just worried that we're running out of time with these injuries to figure out sets/rotations/etc


That's the thing. Mike Brown makes lineup adjustments in slow motion

Case in point is the AV/Ben Wallace duo. It just doesn't work at all offensively and we'd have to lose 10 straight games before he made a change.


----------



## LOYALTY (May 23, 2003)

Fugly DeBarge had *20 Rebounds????*
That can't happen. Wallace and AV and Joe Smith and Bron have to hit the boards and box out!!


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

The whole team just sucked tonight. Let's hope it was just tired legs from back-to-back road games. 

I'm disappointed in the progression of our offense though.


----------

